# Problema con televisor Sony kv 21fa515 sin audio



## escamargoj (Oct 9, 2012)

Muy buen día amigos en la presente es para pedirles su colaboración  con un caso que tengo de un televisor sony kv 21fa515 con sonido 5.1, el cual estoy tratando de arreglar por que no tiene audio.
Bueno este televisor cuenta con una tarjeta amplificadora la que manda a las salidas de los parlantes frontales, satélite y bajo.
Se que es la tarjeta por que el tv tiene una salida de audio para un monitor y aquí perfectamente tiene audio.
Por favor si alguien tiene conocimiento de ello que me pueda ayudar le estaré muy agradecido pues tengo muy poco conocimiento en esto y es un gran reto para mi poderle trabajar de ante mano muchas gracias próximamente subiré unas fotos del tv y de la tarjeta amplificadora.


----------



## napoleone (Oct 9, 2012)

Estimado:
la parte de audio de este Tv es un  poco complejo, como dices si hay salida por el conector de monitor out descartamos que la tarjeta principal este mal, por lo que el primer paso que se debe realizar son las medidas de fuente el la tarjeta de audio que generalmente es de 9V, tierra y si es posible verificar la entrada de señal de audio a esta tarjeta, que como tu dices es de 5.1 por lo tanto deberian estar presentes las señales de audio para todos los canales;
otra cosa puede ser que el IC selector de audio se haya quedado por algun motivo bloqueado solo en salida de monitor(verificar en la tarjeta principal), y lo ultimo que se me ocurre aunque muy poco provable es que el Jack de audifonos tenga problemas o exista algun elemento dentr de este(ojo no recuerdo bien si este modelo tiene salida de audifonos),
espero que mis ideas te ayuden en algo


----------



## escamargoj (Oct 9, 2012)

Gracias amigo Napoleone por responder.

Le cuento, si esta tarjeta amplificadora es muy dificil de trabajar por que cuenta con muchos elementos pequeños de dificil gestion, tambien cuenta con micro procesadores que bueno ello hace dificil el trabajo pues como no se pueden probar.

Mi amigo esta tarjeta si cuenta con el voltaje que me dices, te cuento ella tiene 4 voltajes 9v, 5v, 3.3v y 34v, los tres primeros manejan los que son micro procesador,amplificadores operacionales y el ultimo son para los tres amplificadores que cuenta pero que vienen de la principal.

Ya probe todos los voltajes se encuentran todos presentes es masss, tome un monitor de audio de una pc vieja como seguidor de señal y probe en los amplificadores eso es lo unico que en ellos no llega la señal.
Hasta la entrada de la tarjeta esta la señal de audio, bueno este entra en el micro y sale despues para unos amplificadores operacionales medi en ellos ni entra ni sale tampoco señal, bueno se preguntaran como me apoye, pues les cuento que me consegui el diagrama que lo subire en unos instantes al igual que la foto que le tome a la tarjeta amplificadora asi nos podremos entender mejor..



Bueno aqui dejo como apoyo las fotos de la tarjeta para mostrar lo que estamos comentando, mas adelante montaré el manual de apoyo voy a ver como hago para subirlo por que es muy grande para el tamaño permitido aquí.


----------



## escamargoj (Oct 9, 2012)

Amigos no veo como subir el manual ya que es muy grande pesa 19mb y solo permiten 5mb.


----------



## escamargoj (Oct 10, 2012)

Listo aqui dejo la pagina donde se puede descargar el manual en el cual tambien viene el diagrama y asi podemos tener mas información.

http://www.electronica-pt.com/index.php/component/option,com_remository/Itemid,34/func,fileinfo/id,15888/


----------



## escamargoj (Oct 10, 2012)

Muy buen día amigos, les comento después de tanto indagar en el circuito con el diagrama llego a una conclusión de lo que posiblemente puede estar dañado, si estoy equivocado por favor me ayudan.
Hasta el procesador es que llega la señal de audio de ahí para adelante no hay salida de señal marcado en azul en la imagen.
Todos los integrados y hasta parte del procesador tienen sus voltajes como lo dice el diagrama, lo único que no tiene el voltaje es el transistor Q2411 y el integrado IC2410 de reset que en ves de tener los 3.3v tienen 5.0v resaltados en rojo en la imagen y es lo que creo que esta dañado, afectaría este voltaje al procesador en el reset, digamos que lo mantiene como apagado o en stanbay algo así y si no es esto, ¿entonces seria el procesador dañado?
Esto lo probé como dije anteriormente con un seguidor de señal puesto a las salidas del procesador o entradas de los 3 operacionales sin resultados satisfactorios así que tampoco hay señal en los 3 amplificadores y las mediciones de voltajes en el resto del circuito están todas bien.


----------



## napoleone (Oct 10, 2012)

Hola:
muy buenas, me alegro por todo lo avanzado,
como todo procesador se requiere que se haga un reset para poner en inicio los registros de la memoria interna y realizar la rutina correspondiente y lo que hace este pequeño integrado es darle un 0 por unos milesimos de segundo cada ves que encendemos la TV y despues se mantiene en alto es decir 3.3 volts en el pin 1 que es la salida de reset (no debe ser 5V pues en este caso no estaria realizando su funcion correctamente,
con respecto al transistor que tambien es de reset, este viene desde IC2401, que tambien esta relacionado con habilitar las salidas de audio le llegan las señales de control de los audifonos y por data y clock del microcontrolador Principal(Board A); por lo que tambien puede que por alguna razon estatica, tormentas, u otro tipo de descargas electricas se altero algun registro de la memoria por lo que te acosejaria primero realizar reset para poner los registro como salio de fabrica;
si tienes el manual se te hara mas sencillo:
TV enchufado sin encender presiona en secuencia las teclas (DISPLAY, 5, VOL+, POWER), con el control remoto; el TV encendera en modo de servicio, a continuacion Presiona MUTIN, ENTER y el TV se apagara, enciende nuevamente y comenta como te va.
saludos,
napoleon



Estimado:
mil disculpas por lo ultimo;
cuando hayas ingresado en modo de servicio el reseteo se realiza con las teclas (8, ENTER) del control remoto, y podra visualizar en la pantalla del TV que cambia de color rojo a verde la funcion realizada(RESET)
que todo vaya OK,
saludos,
napoleon


----------



## escamargoj (Oct 10, 2012)

Gracias  amigo napoleone por esas sugerencias voy a realizarlas, pero mira tengo un detalle y es que tendré que conseguirme por algún lado el control remoto por que este televisor tiene es uno universal y me imagino que para el reset debe ser el de el verdad, por que esa tecla display no aparece en el.
Lo otro es que si el integrado de reset el que esta por aparte, el ic2410 no esta dando los 3.3volt sino 5volt que me sugieres será que cambio este integrado? por que el transistor que esta con el se encuentra en buen estado.


----------



## napoleone (Oct 10, 2012)

Estimado:
sugiero que resetees primero de esta forma descartamos que el defecto sea por data y no fisico,
napoleon


----------



## escamargoj (Oct 11, 2012)

Listo amigo Napoleon voy a buscar la manera para conseguir el control remoto,hago lo que me dijo anteriormente y despues le comento como me fue, muchas graciass por su ayudaa


----------



## escamargoj (Oct 15, 2012)

Muy buen día amigo Napoleon le comento que, el día de ayer hice las respectivas pruebas con el control remoto que me hicieron llegar del televisor y entrando a su modo de servicio con los pasos que me dijo para resetearlo, lo hice y solo me cambiaron las configuraciones que tenia el televisor como cosas del color y canales favoritos cosas así, me imagino que así es como queda de fabrica,  pero la falla del sonido todavía persiste, bueno midiendo en la salida del integrado ic 2410 todavía continúan los 5volt. Voy a entonces a proceder a mover esa pieza, como es un ic este si no se puede medir por ningún lado y ver que resultados me arrojaría una pieza nueva ó usted que me puede aconsejar, es que quiero hacer las cosas bien, gracias


----------



## escamargoj (Oct 28, 2012)

Muy  buena día amigos, especialmente napoleon, nuevamente estoy por aquí, bueno siguiendo con la reparación del televisor que es la cuestión de este tema.
Me demore un poco por que me toco encargar el repuesto en otra ciudad ya que en la mía no lo conseguía hasta el día de ayer que me lo entregaron.
Bueno, procediendo con el tv, hice el cambio del integrado IC 2410 pero sin tener éxito por el cambio, ya que sigue sin sonido y en la pata 1 que debería tener los 3.3volt. sigue teniendo los mismo 5 volt. Ya anteriormente lo había reseteado siguiendo las sugerencias y lo volví hacer y tampoco nada, ya de esta parte solo faltaría decir que entonces el daño viene del procesador y ahí la reparación si se vuelve demasiada tediosa por obvias razones, el cambio de un procesador de 66 patas.
Ya lo ultimo que creo que pueda realizar con esto seria buscar de alguna manera conseguir la tarjeta completa, esta aparece registrada con una letra “ K ” claro que sabiendo primero el costo que tendría y ahí si ver que decisión tomar.
Si hay algo que aparte de lo anterior se le pueda hacer a esta tarjeta por favor estoy muy atento a las sugerencias con el fin de sacar adelante esta reparación, de ante mano, muchas gracias.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 28, 2012)

revisaste los fusibles marcados como  PS2401, 2402, 2403,,,,
revisaste las bocinas?se suelen quemar siempre
revisaste la configuración del eeprom ?


----------



## escamargoj (Oct 29, 2012)

Muy buen dia tengan todos

Amigo rey julien todas esas pruebas ya las hice, claro esa de la eeprom no.
Pero como comentaba anteriormente el audio solo llega hasta la entrada del microprocesador claro que despues de este siguen unos 3 amplificadores operacionales 4558 y la entrada que es la que viene del procesador no hay señal ni tampoco en sus salidas de hecho en la parte de arriba de este tema se encuentran unas imagenes de lo que le estoy manifestando, en cuanto a los amplificadores todos se encuentran bien pues ya les hice prueba y si amplifican señal, por ello decia que tal ves sea entonces el microprocesador por que a la manera de ver entra señal a su bloque y de ahi no sale mass.


----------



## Miloc (Abr 22, 2014)

Buenas tardes,me ha tocado un TV con el mismo fallo,he hecho prácticamente las mismas pruebas,también creo que puede ser el micro (IC2402) pero algo complicado de cambiar o conseguirlo,por lo que he decidido ponerle un potenciometro tomando audio de monitor a las entradas de los amplificadores y asunto terminado,no se podra operar con el control el volumen,peor al menos ya va a sonar(espero que a futiro no salgan complicaciones9.me hubiera gustado saber como lo solucionó el compañero @escamargoj , por lo pronto es lo que me puede sacar de este detalle(el potencionetro sera doble o triple,para cada amplificador,auqnue me interesan nomas las que trae integradas...Saludos!


----------



## escamargoj (Abr 26, 2014)

Muy buen dia amigo Miloc le cuento que la solución que le di fue la siguiente:

El televisor de la parte de atrás cuenta con una salida fija de sonido en rca solo la tome y la conecte a un equipo de sonido y solo la amplifico desde ahí.
No le puede dar solución cambiando el micro puesto que es difícil de conseguir y si lo consigues te elevan el precio exageradamente y que tal que este no este bueno que garantías podemos tener ya que esto no se puede verificar es mejor no arriesgar con tanto y en otros centros donde también averigüe solo me decía que mejor comprara otro tv.


----------



## Miloc (May 7, 2014)

saludos,mira,yo encontré la falla en esta tableta,la lavé y funcionó por poco tiempo,otro técnico con mucha experiencia me dijo que la tableta estaba con pistas rotas,por lo que la revise pista x pista,encontrando dañadas 3,por lo que con el diagram procedí a la sustitución de las pistas,al igual de las R's a donde llegan,pues me era dificil soldar allí,todo quedó bien,excepto que las salidas de audio ya estaban sentidas y ya no jalaron,se calentaron,por lo que ya dejé por la paz esa tableta y me puse a armarle con un pequeño amplificador de pc con subwoffer y con el control manual en volumen,y quedando operando sólo las bocinas frontales y el subwoffer de manera correcta.Esto fue para no conectarlo a un ampli externo,como me mencionas,ya que fue trabajo y el cliente no cuenta con ese equipo y estuvo de acuerdo en que funcione el volumen de forma  manual,ya que fui asony y me dijeron que la tableta la descontinuaron hace más de un año.Saludos y espero les sirva a otros compañeros.intento subir fotos,peor creo no se puede porque soy nuevo en el foro.



en esta foto se puede apreciar el daño en las pistas,y ya la correción o sustitución de las mismas.

la tableta que puse de unas bocinas con subwofffer de una pc

saludos,mira,yo encontré la falla en esta tableta,la lavé y funcionó por poco tiempo,otro técnico con mucha experiencia me dijo que la tableta estaba con pistas rotas,por lo que la revise pista x pista,encontrando dañadas 3,por lo que con el diagram procedí a la sustitución de las pistas,al igual de las R's a donde llegan,pues me era dificil soldar allí,todo quedó bien,excepto que las salidas de audio ya estaban sentidas y ya no jalaron,se calentaron,por lo que ya dejé por la paz esa tableta y me puse a armarle con un pequeño amplificador de pc con subwoffer y con el control manual en volumen,y quedando operando sólo las bocinas frontales y el subwoffer de manera correcta.Esto fue para no conectarlo a un ampli externo,como me mencionas,ya que fue trabajo y el cliente no cuenta con ese equipo y estuvo de acuerdo en que funcione el volumen de forma  manual,ya que fui asony y me dijeron que la tableta la descontinuaron hace más de un año.Saludos y espero les sirva a otros compañeros.intento subir fotos,peor creo no se puede porque soy nuevo en el foro.



en esta foto se puede apreciar el daño en las pistas,y ya la correción o sustitución de las mismas.

la tableta que puse de unas bocinas con subwofffer de una pc



como quedó el control de volumen al frente de la tv


----------

